# Rosslynlee Hospital, Edinburgh - Feb 2012



## mrdystopia (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the first of several reports from my recent tour of the Scottish lowlands. Myself and a non-forum friend set out to cover as many good sites as we could before she moved down to the Big Smoke. We continued the standard 50% success rate I seem to be maintaining lately but, thanks to building that into our plans, we had a heap of potential sites queued up and researched.

First on the list was Rosslynlee Hospital a few miles south of Edinburgh. This mental health establishment has been gradually closing down bit by bit for a couple of years and, although no longer serving patients, the explore felt much more like a live site infiltration given that power was still on and there were a few contractors knocking about the place. 

We had visited the place a couple of months ago but only covered the residential houses and farm buildings next to the hospital...today we were going for the main prize.

PS. Thanks to Magpie423 and Catbalou who provided some very useful tips for this place 

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh now that IS nice! Well done bud!!!


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2012)

Some very nice photos there MrD.


----------



## King Al (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent pics n find there Mr D!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 15, 2012)

yes well done can't believe the bath is still there surprised as there is supposed to be a on-site security presence shame all the stuff went so quickly once the last patients left as it was so nice


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome report, some great pictures! I love #18, such a strange feel to it.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good report and pics.


----------



## Bluedragon (Feb 17, 2012)

Excellent pics & report as usual! Love the pipe down the corridor shot!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome thread cheers!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent report, and some stunning pics.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Really great report and pictures. Would really quite like to see this place! Thanks for posting


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic report and pics, looks like a great explore!


----------



## alimar (Aug 29, 2012)

great report ,, hope to get there soon


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet as! I need to get myself up Scotland, this is epic!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 29, 2012)

god i have to get here!!! fab report,,,itchy feet now..look out scotland im coming your way verrry soon!


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 30, 2012)

Brilliant! This one's eluded me for a while now, no fer long. Great report!


----------

